# Waking up to an angel 😇



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Here is a speed painting of an angle hope like atb all my own ha ha


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

hehe you dont need to tell - i _will_ know  you can try to make full saturation on focal point and lessen the saturation where you dont want peoples eyes that much.


----------

